# القوالب



## zuhier_dm (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي مصنع للأحذية, و أستخدم الطريقة التقليدية لصناعة القوالب(طريقة الصب)
المهم انا سمعت عن ماكينات الCNC و أريد ان أعرف أي نوع من المكنات مناسب لصناعة قوالب الأحذية, يعني اي مكنات مناسبه أكثر لحفر الألومينيوم و المعادن الأخرى
سمعت عن مكنات ال 5 &3 axis ما الفرق بين النوعين
الرجاء ان تعطوني اسعار و مواقع و صور اذا أمكن
و هل هذه المكنات من الممكن ان يشغلها شخص عادي او لازم يكون مهندس مختص
وشكرا


----------



## salah_design (23 فبراير 2010)

zuhier_dm قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عندي مصنع للأحذية, و أستخدم الطريقة التقليدية لصناعة القوالب(طريقة الصب)
> المهم انا سمعت عن ماكينات الCNC و أريد ان أعرف أي نوع من المكنات مناسب لصناعة قوالب الأحذية, يعني اي مكنات مناسبه أكثر لحفر الألومينيوم و المعادن الأخرى
> سمعت عن مكنات ال 5 &3 axis ما الفرق بين النوعين
> ...


اخي الكريم 
ماكنات cnc تستفيد منها بصناعة القوالب ونصيحتي لك ان تتواصل مع الاستاذ ابو بحر فهو خبير في هذه المسألة وتستطيع التواصل معه عن طريق مشاركاته فهو متابع جيد للمشاركات او ارسل له موضوع جديد واكتب عنوانه الى الاستاذ ابو بحر وان شاء الله سوف تستفيد منه كثيرا 
اما بالنسبة للماكنات cnc فاذا تعلمت على البرامج ونظام الماكنة فتستطيع تشغيلها المهم ان تتعلم


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



zuhier_dm قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عندي مصنع للأحذية, و أستخدم الطريقة التقليدية لصناعة القوالب(طريقة الصب)
> المهم انا سمعت عن ماكينات الcnc و أريد ان أعرف أي نوع من المكنات مناسب لصناعة قوالب الأحذية, يعني اي مكنات مناسبه أكثر لحفر الألومينيوم و المعادن الأخرى
> سمعت عن مكنات ال 5 &3 axis ما الفرق بين النوعين
> ...


يا اخي انت تريد ان تصنع قوالب لحقن البلوريتان فهمت عليك لا تحتاج الى اكثر من ثلاثة محاور لهذا العمل
و طبعا تحتاج الى مهندس و يجب ان يكون فهمان جدا و الماكينة يلي بتحفر حديد لازم تكون قوية جدا و ثمنها غالي بالنسبة الى ماكينات حفر الخشب و بعد كم يوم من الشغل برسلك شو بدك
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## zuhier_dm (26 فبراير 2010)

يمكن انت مختص بقوالب الأحذية, صح أخي أبو بحر
شو أسعارها المكنة, و ممكن مواقع لشركات عندهون من نفس المكنه


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



zuhier_dm قال:


> يمكن انت مختص بقوالب الأحذية, صح أخي أبو بحر
> شو أسعارها المكنة, و ممكن مواقع لشركات عندهون من نفس المكنه


يا غالي انا ماشي على خطين بشتغل بقوالب الأحذية الخشبية و بشتغل بالقوالب التي تحفر بالفارزات المبرمجة بخصوص ماكينات القوالب كانت ايطاليا و المانيا بالمقدمة و لكن بعد ما اصبحت الصين تعمل ماكينات قوالب الاحذية المعامل الايطالية انتقلت الى الصين بعضها و البعض الآخر غير المصلحة 
بس يا ريت تخبرني انت بأي بلد لاستطيع مساعدتك بموضوع قوالب الأحذية


----------



## zuhier_dm (27 فبراير 2010)

انا بالشام
بس شو الشركات يلي بتنصحني أتصل معها, و شو الأسعار


----------



## MOUSSA MOHMD (27 فبراير 2010)

هل يمكن استخراج الماء من الهيدروجين والنيتروجين


----------



## MOUSSA MOHMD (27 فبراير 2010)

قوالب بلاستيكية لغسالات الحوضين


----------



## MOUSSA MOHMD (27 فبراير 2010)

zuhier_dm قال:


> انا بالشام
> بس شو الشركات يلي بتنصحني أتصل معها, و شو الأسعار


 :15:ابلتغايبفليايافقبسيغفقسيغفقسيغسيغف


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



zuhier_dm قال:


> انا بالشام
> بس شو الشركات يلي بتنصحني أتصل معها, و شو الأسعار


هناك شركة بحلب قاموا بزيارتي اكثر من مرة لبيعي ماكينات قوالب لا اذكر و لكن انا اخترت ماكينة لا تصنع قالب احذية لأنه عندي 5 مخارط احذية انا ابحث عن الجديد لا احب ان انظر الى الخلف انا بحب التطوير و التحديث دائما اذا كنت تريد ماكينات قوالب احذية لا اعرف و لا معمل اما اذا كان بدك سي ان سي بعرف الكل تقريبا 
اذا بتحب اتصل معي


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*




moussa mohmd قال:


> هل يمكن استخراج الماء من الهيدروجين والنيتروجين


نعم يا غالي ممكن استخراج الماء من الهيدروجين و النيتروجين بس لازم يكون الشوفير بيعرف يسوق يعني فهمان بالمصلحة يا غالي و على فكرة هي نفس الماكينة بتصنع قوالب و تطحن بن كمان 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

​


----------



## salah_design (28 فبراير 2010)

moussa mohmd قال:


> هل يمكن استخراج الماء من الهيدروجين والنيتروجين


على راي اخي ابو بحر المشكلة بالشوفير اذا لقيت شوفير بتكون وصلت لقمة العلم واستخرجت الماء


----------



## zuhier_dm (28 فبراير 2010)

ههه حلو
بس شو الاسعار, اذا كانت صينية و نظيفة


----------



## ابو بحـر (1 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



zuhier_dm قال:


> ههه حلو
> بس شو الاسعار, اذا كانت صينية و نظيفة


يا غالي بدك تحكي ب 5 ملايين المخرطة 5 ملايين ادوات متممة 5 ملايين مستودع للخشب و15 الى 20 مليون مكان توضع فييه الماكينات


----------



## عادل موريس عجيب (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا انا اشكر ربنا اعطى لنا الموهبة والحفر اليدوى والحمد لله حتى الان نتحدىالروتر cnc ,واتمنى التطوي والتقدم


----------



## عادل موريس عجيب (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجوك ان تمكنى من ارسال صور بعض اشغالى اليدوية وامكانية عمله على روتر كنبيوتر وارجو منكم معرفة موديل الروترواسم شركتة وكم ثمنة وكيف الاتصال بالشركة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## salah_design (5 مارس 2010)

عادل موريس عجيب قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجوك ان تمكنى من ارسال صور بعض اشغالى اليدوية وامكانية عمله على روتر كنبيوتر وارجو منكم معرفة موديل الروترواسم شركتة وكم ثمنة وكيف الاتصال بالشركة ولكم جزيل الشكر


ابعت نشوف
اهلا بيك


----------



## mohamed_gamal (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

انا اعمل فى شركة توكيل ماكينات ليزر لتقطيع الخامات والرسم عليها بدقة وكفاء رهيبة بتكنولوجيا الليزر الامريكية وراوتر سى ان سى لحفر وتقطيع الاخشاب بأعلى جودة واعلى دقة وماكينات بلازما لتشكيل وتقطيع المعادن بجودة عالية ووتر جيت ,وماكينات الدعايا والاعلان بانوعها . ووير كتر وسبارك وفرايز سى ان سى ومخارط سى ان سى لعمل الاسطمبات والفورمات بدقة عالية وايضا ماكينات تركية لتصنيع الفورفوجيه بكفاءة عالية جدا ولديناالدعم الفنى وضمان للماكينة وخدمة مابعد البيع لاننا وكلاء وليس موزعين لتوكيلات عالمية امريكية 

cnc router,plasma,waterjet,laser cutter and engraving,wirecutter,spark ,machining centre ,milling machine hamada_elprof#yahoo.com


----------

